# What kind is best?



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I am needing to really cut down on my fish tanks and will only keep 2 of them running for financial purposes. Part of my plan is to keep my 100 gallon up but only run my Rena XP3 and 2 lights on it. I can do heavy water changes weekly so I am not worried about that piece. 

The temperature in the house will get to 80 in the summer and as low as 60 in the winter. It is a slow change so there wouldn't be any swings. 

What kind of goldfish would be okay in those conditions? I am thinking 2-4 fancy goldfish.


----------



## goldfishbetta (May 10, 2009)

Any goldfish.Goldfish are very hardy and can tolerate anything fron the mid 30's to the mid 90's. Just a note, this annual tempurture change will probably trigger breeding.


----------

